# Day 34-still no babies



## woodleighcreek (Feb 24, 2011)

It is day 34 and there are still no babies. What should I do? If she hasnt had her babies by Saturday morning, I plan to rebreed her. Is that ok?


----------



## dewey (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, it should be.  One of mine is day 35 tomorrow.  If no kits by then, saturday I'll pull the box and breed her after checking her over.


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Feb 24, 2011)

one of mine hit 33 days today and she had 6 kits but other 4 haven't yet last i checked.


----------



## dewey (Feb 24, 2011)

therealsilkiechick said:
			
		

> one of mine hit 33 days today and she had 6 kits but other 4 haven't yet last i checked.


Congrats on the litter.  

This one's last litter was 9...maybe she's holding out for a larger litter...that or nothing, lol.

Best wishes for everyone's kindlings.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Feb 24, 2011)

She is finally starting to make a real nest (moving hay with her mouth and stuff). She as not yet pulled fur though.  I really hope she kindles.


----------

